# Barbie Loves Mac On 'E'!!!



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

The MAC Make-up Artist was showing u how to create a Barbie look. First she gave the model smokey eyes and then put some of the Barbie highlighter on her forehead, cheeks, and in between her lips.. and then filled in her lips with 'Malibu Barbie' l/g she described it as 'the perfect pink from the collection...then proceeded to add falsies to give the PERFECT BARBIE LOOK!!!!!!!!!!
*Anyone else watched this today???*


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves Mac On 'e'!!!*

no, i didn't see it! but i wish i would have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 malibu barbie is definitely the perfect pink.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves Mac On 'e'!!!*

SCHNAP, wish I could have seen it...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2007)

Ahhh, I missed it.  Thanks for the recap though.  You're better than TiVo!


----------



## oddinary (Mar 3, 2007)

Give it a few days, I swear it'll be on YouTube soon...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha I agree...


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw this! My mom started yelling at me to come see what was on the TV.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I saw this! My mom started yelling at me to come see what was on the TV._

 
  HAHAHAHAHA thats what my mom does...lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2007)

Aawww, I missed it.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ahhh, I missed it.  Thanks for the recap though.  You're better than TiVo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## amoona (Mar 7, 2007)

MAC will be on again tomorrow on E! on their Daily Ten show. They showed a sneak peak and I totally spotted Gregory with a model at a MAC store.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool! I can't wait till its up on youtube


----------

